# Puerto Vallarta Information



## pvpam (Jun 15, 2005)

Hola from Puerto Vallarta! I have followed the TUG board for years and answered many questions, when I can. I have lived here in Vallarta for 15 years. I have put together a guide to the area which I would be happy to send to anyone that requests it - either here or send me an email to pmt15@hotmail.com No spam, ads or timeshare. I am happily employed as a  nurse here in Vallarta, and do not receive anything ($) for the information that I give out. Just hoping to help out those arriving to, what I think, is truly paradise!


----------



## WILS3 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pam has good info*

I received Pam's info about 2 years ago and found it very helpful.  She did a lot of good work down there after the hurricane, and always. I was able to bring down needed supplies.  I can vouch for her as a very generous person.

RuthAnn
Many times in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Maz (Jun 16, 2005)

Pam,

Where in Vallarta do you live? Maz


----------



## pvpam (Jun 16, 2005)

*Pv*

I live on the southside (sort of) about 4 blocks east of Insurgentes.


----------



## BevL (Jun 16, 2005)

Could you kindly send me a copy at bevvy5@yahoo.ca

It will go in my 2007 vacation file.

Thank you - we've never been to Mexico and are already looking forward to our trip there.

Bev


----------



## Daverock (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi PVPam,

At you convenience, please send me the information re: PV.  Will be there in Jan.  Can we bring you anything from the States?

daverock@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## king1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pam,
We'll be in PV for three weeks in Nov, and would appreciate getting the info.  Thanks
bking@ctllc.com


----------



## Jim C (Jun 17, 2005)

*Can always use more info!!*

Pam, we've been going to PV for over 25 years, but new information is always helpful.  Please send your latest to me.  Thanks.  p.s. - Do you work in one of the hospitals?


----------



## dmwgroup (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Pam,

I would also like the info - we will be visiting PV in early January.  Thanks!
dmwgroup2@yahoo.com


----------



## dawg (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi! Pam,

I to would like to recieve a copy of the information that you put together.

dgowan@centurytel.net


----------



## Art (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Pam

Good to see your post over here.

Everybody else - Pam has some great info.  We followed her suggestions when we visited in Jan '04 and were delighted.  Her tour guide friend Adan was a real gem.

Art


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 17, 2005)

Pam, 
Thank you for the infomation you sent on PV. You have good taste - we loved many of the restaurants on your list. I have shared with other PV Lovers, too.


----------



## flowers1227 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Pam,
Could you please send me the information, too?  We will also be there in January.  Maybe we need to have a tug get together  flowers1227@msn.com
Thank you,
Betty


----------



## geoand (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Pam,

Would you be so kind as to email the info to me at gtaperry AT comcast.net?

There will be four of us going soon to PV.

Thank you.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 17, 2005)

Pam, I've emailed you requesting your PV information. Is this something that you would want to include in the "sticky" post at the top of the Mexico forum? Please let me know, or post your information here.
Thanks,
Karen G
Mexico Moderator


----------



## jkjsless (Jun 18, 2005)

If you could send the info to me as well I would really appreciate it.

thanks


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd love the info!

Fletcher921@cox.net

Babs


----------



## Larry (Jun 18, 2005)

pvpam said:
			
		

> Hola from Puerto Vallarta! I have followed the TUG board for years and answered many questions, when I can. I have lived here in Vallarta for 15 years. I have put together a guide to the area which I would be happy to send to anyone that requests it - either here or send me an email to pmt15@hotmail.com No spam, ads or timeshare. I am happily employed as a  nurse here in Vallarta, and do not receive anything ($) for the information that I give out. Just hoping to help out those arriving to, what I think, is truly paradise!




Please send me the information on Puerto Vallarta which is one of our favorite destinations.

Thank you in advance for your kind offer.

Blazer71@aol.com


----------



## geoand (Jun 18, 2005)

Received the email from Pam about 10 last night.  Read the info to my DW and first thing she said to me is "You better go on a diet before we go.!!!


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 18, 2005)

PAM, I would also love to have the PV info.  As  recent Mayan Palace owners we hope to visit soon. Perhaps in 2006 or 2007.

Thanks, Judy
judy1@iw.net


----------



## agape78 (Nov 25, 2005)

Pam,  

Please send the info you have compiled to jgrier4848@aol.com.  Planning a trip in the near future and could definitely use as much help as I can get.

Thanks


----------



## KarenK (Nov 25, 2005)

Pam, can you please send me the info as well? It will be my first time in about 10+ years, so I guess things have changed, huh?


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Please add me to the list (I sent a private email too).


----------



## Karen G (Nov 25, 2005)

Since it has been awhile since Pam has posted on this forum, it might be better for anyone interested in receiving her lists to email her direct rather post here in case she doesn't check this forum every day.

The email she listed before was this:
pmt15@hotmail.com


----------



## sunshine1151 (Nov 26, 2005)

I would love the information also...........please email to

marn49@shaw.ca

Thanks!


----------



## sandyg (Dec 25, 2005)

Pam, please send information to swgjervold@invisimax.com.  I have received information from you on previous trips and found it very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## BarCol (Dec 25, 2005)

Felice Navidad y Bueno Anno  (SP??) Pam; 

We had a fabuolous time eating our way through PV last month and have just booked for Christmas and New Years next year - one week in the Zona Romantica and the other out at NV. I'd love a copy of your information please so we can keep on eating....


----------

